# Bought some trap door bobs, now what?



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I bought 10 of these at the Sturbridge show: http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/cat...ge=3&category=Miscellaneous%20Loft%20Supplies

I was wondering what I could use as a shaft to put these bobs on.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I went to Home Depot and bought a 24" aluminum rod (not sure about the diameter) that fit inside the Belgium bobs...Make sure you bring one of the bob for better, it's better to be loose than too tight. also when you got the rod add lubricant like grease or vaseline to it so it will stay loose...


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

yup
they have diffrent size metal rods at both home depot and lowes
make sure that you do that one of the bobs with you so you can make sure it fits.
Like the last post stated you want it loose and not tight so that it swings freely without any resistance


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You need a 3/16 diameter rod. We use them too.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Sooner or later you will find this type of trap better than a bob trap!

http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/7587/loftbuildingproject011tu7.jpg

It's hard to believe Bob traps are still around lol, they are so retro and more trouble than what they are worth IMHO!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

My birds hate bob traps so I took them out. They are very hesitant to come in. I like the simplicity of that "flap" trap. I don't know the name of it so I just call it that. It is probably even easier for them to learn how to trap on that one.


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Sooner or later you will find this type of trap better than a bob trap!
> 
> http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/7587/loftbuildingproject011tu7.jpg
> 
> It's hard to believe Bob traps are still around lol, they are so retro and more trouble than what they are worth IMHO!


It just seems to me like they could fly back out when they trap in if they wanted to with those flap traps.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Ramiro said:


> It just seems to me like they could fly back out when they trap in if they wanted to with those flap traps.


You'll find that you're birds will be able to get out of the bob traps too, until you make a place for the bobs to rest in. like a little notch in the wood for them to rest in. Makes things so much easier. And as far as bob traps as being out-dated In my opinion the only thing better than bob traps for old birds would be a sputnik or open door. Open door for most people isn't realistic because they won't take the time to do it right or just aren't smart enough to do it right. Most people don't use sputniks because they're not really sure what they are or how they work. So most people use bob traps for their old birds. As far as young birds, I think bob traps are the best, bar none. If you actually train your birds to trap (Ive noticed more and more people look at me funny when they ask me why their birds don't trap well and I ask how they trained them) theyll learn to use bob traps very easily. Pigeons are very smart, they won't fear the trap until you teach them too. So be smart about what you're doing and think about what you're doing BEFORE you do it and how it will affect and teach your birds.


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

Im guessing you only need to teach one or two birds to trap, and the rest will follow along?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

alb23m said:


> Im guessing you only need to teach one or two birds to trap, and the rest will follow along?


This is where a lot of people go wrong. Every bird should be taught to trap. Every bird needs to be comfortable with the traps. On race day those couple of birds most likely wont be there. Half way through this years young bird season I was still doing trapping drills with my birds. Two of my wins were by under 10 seconds this year. I can honestly say that I would have lost them if my birds wouldn't have trapped the way they did.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Sooner or later you will find this type of trap better than a bob trap!
> 
> http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/7587/loftbuildingproject011tu7.jpg
> 
> It's hard to believe Bob traps are still around lol, they are so retro and more trouble than what they are worth IMHO!


that is what I have, because Im cheap, but I do like the simplicity of it and they do trap quick....only have one that can get back out, but that is not a big deal he goes back in...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I did notice that my birds copied other birds trapping. Basically older birds taught the young ones. If not you have to teach the young ones to trap.

A hawk on their tail makes them really trap fast, too! Oh, the adventure!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I have only one bird we call "Houdini" that could get out of the drop trap, took some time but i finally caught him actually fly out even though the opening was only a couple inches, so now I close the trap opening even more and the birds still trap in just fine and "Houdini" doesn't get out until I let him LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

I think the belgium and sputnik traps are great too but i have two types of traps on my loft a belgium trap and a bob trap ,my birds will use either one but are less hesitant with the belgium trap .. I also have one bird that can get back out thru both too , her name is twist and shes a contorsionist lol so yes there will always be those birds that go against the grain no matter what  just gotta go with what you like bestest if you ask me


----------

